# Antia and its whistled language



## Theseus (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there a thread on this fascinating subject on the Lexilogia Forum? I'm aware of a paper called: 'A case of whistled speech from Greece (= Μία περίπτωση γλώσσας σφυριγμάτων από την Ελλάδα) by Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2011)

Now that I got to watch Joanna Lumley's Greek adventure, episode 1, I can understand what you are talking about! Anyway, I only knew of the French whistled language but Wikipedia informs us that it is not unique. It looks like most of the research is in French and Spanish, so you need to google it appropriately. 
And here are some samples from around the world.


----------



## Earion (Oct 17, 2011)

On Antia and its whistled language you can find some bits here.


----------

